# European-T Clip



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

hmm, the descriptions online are crap. What I think of as a Scandinavian/European "T" clip is more like the 'scandinavian' or 'puppy lion' trim...

Groomers BBS: European t-clip on a standard


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Hmm... Thanks Flyingduster. 

I couldn't find anything on the net about this clip. No pics, no info, nothing. 
It's in the Kalstone book I think, but some pictures labeled "modern" looked the same.

The pictures on the link you posted looked like scandinavian puppy lions to me... :wacko:

Now I'm even more confused.

:doh:


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lol, yeah I think it's more of a name someone came up with for a stylised trim of some description (be it a modern or a puppy lion; something that had neck hair and big hocks sorta thing) and no one really clarified it properly so it can mean different things...

But I have never seen it being referred to as anything other than a modern-type clip, or a puppy lion-type clip, so it's definitely something like that anyway... I'd ignore it totally to be honest and just go with one or the other, ignoring the 'T clip" bit entierly!!! lol


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Okay, I stared at the pictures in the Kalstone book until my eyes went fuzzy, and this is what I came up with:

The Lamb: Short(ish) body, leg hair is longer than the body hair and is blended into the body, big round topknot, may or may not have long crest hair. Pompom tail. Long ears. Overall lines are well blended and curvy. No sharp edges.

The Modern: Jazzed up and exaggerated version of the Lamb. Topknot is much bigger and higher, crest hair is big, leg hair is long, especially at bottom of legs, ears are long, tail is big. Just generally bigger and poofier than the lamb. Angles and edges are slightly sharper than the lamb to give "flair".

The Scandinavian Puppy Lion: Big jacket and tied topknot like the continental. Front legs are full cylindrical tubes that meet the jacket at the elbow. Hindquarters are trimmed tight and angular and the hair blends into the hind legs which are very full at the hocks. There is a distinct line separating the front and back halves of the dog made by the fullness of the jacket and the tightness of the hind. Tail is HUGE because I've only seen this clip on undocked poodles. LOL! (except for Paris!!  )

The European-T Clip: I suddenly realized that this clip is basically a Scandinavian Puppy with a pet topknot (scissored vs tied). Which makes it look a lot like the Modern for the exception of the big jacket on the European-T, which the Modern does not have. The Euro-T has that distinct separation between the big front and short hind, just like the Scandinavian, while on the Modern, the hair on the chest is the same length as the hair on the bum. The legs and topknot are very similar, although the Euro-T is slightly more angular.

I still don't know what the "T" is for, though. hwell:


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> I'd ignore it totally to be honest and just go with one or the other, ignoring the 'T clip" bit entierly!!! lol


I can't! I'm obsessed!!! :wacko:

LOL!


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

In mainland europe, its a common clip. I suppose elsewhere it is not accpeted. The British KC doesn't accept the T-clip. I found these websites to show you:
Standard

Avion Standard Poodles Website - All stock is GDC tested. Specializing in Blacks and Whites.
(only one there, scroll down)

Silberl?we Ezüstkoszorús Uszkár Mestertenyészet

Supreme Line Pictures Gallery

???????? ???????? ????
9lots of links below, you can see)

Baia degli Angeli- selezione e allevamento con affisso riconosciuto Enci e federazione cinologica internazionale di cani razza barbone nelle taglie nano e toy in tutti i colori

The Misch´Amies gallery - Misch'Amies Poodles

there are plenty to whet your appetites


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

CAMEO went to Ann Martins 2 day poodle seminar with my friend Amy "Bullet" Brown. Ann helped Amy put her poodle, Ruby, in the Scandinavian T trim but advised her NOT to compete with that trim because the judges aren't educated enough about it to judge it when going against german, continentals, saddles and lamb trims. Cameo, can you describe what Ruby looked like???


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Karin has a couple on her website - the girls were just imported from Russia when these photos were taken:

Page Title

Look at the photos of Elena and Lilly (only their topknots are tied up)


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

Someone has a pic of this cut from the top view? I have a hard time making the line that divides the jacket on my pup. :smow:


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

partial2poodles said:


> CAMEO went to Ann Martins 2 day poodle seminar with my friend Amy "Bullet" Brown. Ann helped Amy put her poodle, Ruby, in the Scandinavian T trim but advised her NOT to compete with that trim because the judges aren't educated enough about it to judge it when going against german, continentals, saddles and lamb trims. Cameo, can you describe what Ruby looked like???



The way *I* understood it was, it's like doing a Continental (the Jacket part), with hair on the back side like the Euro Puppy. So you have the jacket, with the legs clearly defined set UNDER it and then clear definition between the jacket and the Euro puppy hind end with the very stylized back legs. Also, the front legs are set well UNDER the jacket with clear definition between them. Wish I could give you more information, but I had Cameo on the table as well and was wading thru a HUMONGUS amount of coat! 

Bullet had her hands full doing that trim on Ruby. The coat was pretty soft and Bullet was working with a bandaged finger on her RIGHT hand! Ruby looked great considering!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

I absolutely love this trim!! Maybe someday Rogan can wear it! have to grow some coat back first!!


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Cameo: 

Oohhh! That must have been loads of fun!!! 
Sorry for being thick headed but what do you mean by :



Cameo said:


> ...the front legs are set well UNDER the jacket...


...as opposed to "over" the jacket? LOL!!! :laugh: I'm not quite sure what you're trying to say... this clip CONFUZZLES me!!! :wacko:


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Salukie said:


> Cameo:
> 
> Oohhh! That must have been loads of fun!!!
> Sorry for being thick headed but what do you mean by :
> ...


The legs are to be separate from the jacket (not blended) and they are to be set up under, as if they are sticking out from under the jacket, like a continental, but with hair  Hope that makes more sense, but it's hard to describe without the benefit of pictures, lol


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Okay, that makes sense. Thanks, Cameo!  :dance:


----------



## mr.pommeroys (Apr 18, 2012)

Hello. I see this Thread about *Scandinavian T-Clip* and you find no Pictures ?

Here is a Clip like I know it
in black
http://ahornstreet.de/shop/images/product_images/popup_images/penny2009clip.jpg

in white from side
http://ahornstreet.de/shop/images/product_images/popup_images/dona.jpg
IT is not for Show . Its for Privat and Vetreran.


----------



## mr.pommeroys (Apr 18, 2012)

Salukie said:


> How does this clip differ from the Modern? They look the same to my uneducated eye. LOL
> 
> Also, what does the "T" stand for?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


here nobody say European T-Clip

here we say ´*Scandinavian T-Clip or T-Clip* and this is correctly in Europa.
The -T- stay for Terrier and I think it is 
the modern Art from the German *Karakul-Schur* karakul-clip from the 50th. But spell it not english  

Here the Original *Karakul *
http://www.sebastian-loetsch.at/pca/images/Karakul-Schnitt.jpg
So had my father cut our Poodle between 1950 until 1960


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

mr.pommeroys said:


> here nobody say European T-Clip
> 
> here we say ´*Scandinavian T-Clip or T-Clip* and this is correctly in Europa.
> The -T- stay for Terrier and I think it is
> ...


I had always imagined the karakul to be blended..... i definately like this!


----------



## mr.pommeroys (Apr 18, 2012)

I have this Clip never see from the :afraid:
at the ? :angel: 60th

It is a historic clip and you kann not find Picures. Only this perfectly one in Germany from a old Book . 

(Today it was storm with raining Ice- Stones like peas :ahhhhh: in Germany .)


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Karakul clip Karakul Clip | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------

